# Don't go to Sheldon Lake SP



## rjackh (Mar 16, 2011)

I had heard this place used to have a lot of break ins, but had cleaned up a bit. I decided to take my boat out and explore this morning. I launched at the ramp near Pineland Rd and Beaumont Hwy. There were a few other boaters on the lake as well. There was a man who was acting like he was bank fishing at the ramp, but was really scouting the area. Got back to my truck to find my lock punched in. The SOB rummaged through the center console and glove box stealing a variety of small items and a S&W 40 cal pistol. I filed a police report but doubt I'll ever see it again. Another boater at the ramp said the guy had tried to get in his truck through the window seal but failed. 

It's a shame TPWD can't clean this place us since it's so close. Please don't make the same mistake I did and avoid going to this lake.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Sorry to here this buddy I have friends that go there leave the windows opened n doors unlocked and leave nothing inside that you ever want to see again.


----------



## rjackh (Mar 16, 2011)

I called the park HQ to let them know. They were very appreciative of the call, as the police reports aren't usually relayed back to them. They need information like mine to know this is still going on, try to pattern it and have better surveillance or something. So if this has happened to you in the past, call the park and let them know I guess.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

I used to live in the east part of Houston, off Uvalde St 30 years ago, as I worked in Pasadena. Bad area, and even worse now! We used to tube fish Sheldon, 'til I saw how big the gators were. No wonder its known as the ******* of Houston!!!


----------



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

Bunch of trash people over there. Sorry that happened to you.


----------



## mudkat (Mar 1, 2008)

Yeah a couple of months ago I had my spare tires stole Sam thing the guys fishing at the ramp BS !
The dang tires weren't very good anyway but it takes a slime ball to steal your spare.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Assuming he is still in charge, be sure the info gets to Robert Comstock. 
I have a lot of footprints around there. Keep telling myself I need to fish it again. 
We're Woodforest refugees as of 1994. Living in sanctuary city of Liberty.


----------



## PopArcher (Mar 21, 2015)

Where's that 11 ft gator when you need him.

Sorry for you loss...and frustration.


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

Robert Comstock is still out there as of 2 yrs ago. I spoke to him a few times. I see lots of guys fishing out there, but rarely will you see anyone post about it. At this time of year, the pads have it so choked you cant fish it. I was going there in Mar/April, then in May the snot grass and hydrilla came up too much to fish a crank and I get bored flipping after 2-3 hours. Topwater bite for me was OK this year, but nothing special. I remember when it was closed Oct-Mar, maybe they should go back to that.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

My plan was to fish it this spring before it got all choked up. Didn't happen. 
I think they used to close it for duck and goose resting area/sanctuary. 
That used to be some excellent fishing. In the 1960's we would fish it during the week after Dad got off work. We used the "ramp" off Garrett Rd.; that gravel peninsula by the Carpenter Bayou bridge. I don't know how/why it gets all choked up with summer vegetation now. It didn't used to. TP&W uses it for "urban wildlife education" programs.
The shame of it is that TP&W could do a lot to enhance Sheldon and Lake Houston. Both are close to Houston and would serve a lot of folks. 
I do believe that TP&W does an excellent job of urinating away a lot of our license money.


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

Sheldon IMO should be at least dredged down the middle, if that even makes sense, it is silted in significantly. Would hate to see them knock a berm out and drain, I wont live long enough to see it turn into anything IMO, but something needs to be done. L Houston has had LMB stockings for the last 2 years for the first time in 20 years. There is some habitat being out in but I am told the TPW guys say the clarity will not be something that can be overcome and thus the fish wont ever get real big in there.

Not sure what they could to deter theft except get that gravel ramp area going again, more traffic on that road and parking lot could be seen from further away.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

My memory is that TP&W played with Sheldon a lot. I think at one time they even stocked walleye and pike in there. It was drained in the 1970's I think. Maybe even did some work on the levees then. It hasn't been the same since. 
Lake Houston needs to be dredged. Maybe I'm a bigger doofus than I think, but dang the City of Houston is doing backflips for water (Capers Ridge to Luces Bayou project); why the heck don't they dredge out Lake Houston? They could increase the volume by however much they wanted. The silt could probably be sold, the water temps would moderate, islands could be created for grasses, etc. 
I don't get it.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Why did you leave your gun in your truck????


----------



## rjackh (Mar 16, 2011)

ROBOWADER said:


> Why did you leave your gun in your truck????


I went out of my way to leave nothing visible to attract thieves and totally forgot about what was inside the center console. Doesn't make it my fault though...


----------

